
The Bitcoin Bubble and the Future of Currency - ghosh
https://medium.com/money-banking/2b5ef79482cb
======
andyhmltn
I've said it before and I'll say it again: Every time bitcoin passes a major
milestone there seems to be at least 5 posts about how it's a bubble that will
burst at any second. It's not looking that way IMO.

